# A new sweater for my sister



## scat9019 (Feb 21, 2011)

I make this one with Darice looms and Red Heart Love yarn.
My sister is working in an intensive care unit at nights and she ask me to make this one to beat the cold inside and outside.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Very cozy! Thank you for sharing your beautiful work!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Very pretty - love the pattern


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Your sweater is very very pretty. Love it


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

OMGOSH, I didn't know you could do that on a loom. Beautiful!


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

scat9019 said:


> I make this one with Darice looms and Red Heart Love yarn.
> My sister is working in an intensive care unit at nights and she ask me to make this one to beat the cold inside and outside.


OMG This is wonderful. Can you share the pattern or email to me please! I've been wanting to make one for myself. I love the way that Red Heart Love Yarn looks too.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice. I haven tried to knit a sweater on a loom yet but you may have just encouraged me to do so.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice and your sister will be warm and cozy.


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

It's lovely. You're so talented! Lucky sister. God bless.


----------



## scat9019 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks all for the compliments.To make this one you make 3 pieces,back on 41 peg loom using seed stitch and 2 sides for the front working 24 pegs also in seed stitch for the length
you want.For arm hole shaping reduce one peg every 2 rows until you reduce 7 pegs.For sleeves just work in the round for the desire length and crochet bind off.Make cuffs and sew them to the bottom of the sleeve.The hoodie is 2 flat panels work in 36 peg loom sawn toghether andsaw it to back and front.


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

scat9019 said:


> Thanks all for the compliments.To make this one you make 3 pieces,back on 41 peg loom using seed stitch and 2 sides for the front working 24 pegs also in seed stitch for the length
> you want.For arm hole shaping reduce one peg every 2 rows until you reduce 7 pegs.For sleeves just work in the round for the desire length and crochet bind off.Make cuffs and sew them to the bottom of the sleeve.The hoodie is 2 flat panels work in 36 peg loom sawn toghether andsaw it to back and front.


Thank You!!!! :-D   :lol:


----------



## hyall (Jun 21, 2013)

Scat you are as always amazing. I just wanted to confirm something about your instructions. For the sleeve did you pick up the stitches around the armhole and place them on a smaller loom and work them that way or just made the sleeve on a smaller round loom and joined them to the armhole ?


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

hyall said:


> Scat you are as always amazing. I just wanted to confirm something about your instructions. For the sleeve did you pick up the stitches around the armhole and place them on a smaller loom and work them that way or just made the sleeve on a smaller round loom and joined them to the armhole ?


Good question. I didn't think about that.


----------



## scat9019 (Feb 21, 2011)

hyall said:


> Scat you are as always amazing. I just wanted to confirm something about your instructions. For the sleeve did you pick up the stitches around the armhole and place them on a smaller loom and work them that way or just made the sleeve on a smaller round loom and joined them to the armhole ?


I make the sleeve in a 36 peg loom and the most important part is making a crochet bind off(with a crochet hook pick the yarn make a chain, then pick the loop from the peg pass it through,make a chain,etc) This make more comfortable the arm hole.
After taking the piece from the loom,saw with plastic needle to the body of sweater.


----------



## hyall (Jun 21, 2013)

Okay that is very clear, now I understand .Beautiful piece and I simply adore white fluffy sweaters.


----------

